# Colubrids > Hognose >  Toffeebelly / Huehn-Caramel **Update**

## FastDad

An exciting new Albino Line which has some amazing traits. Originator is my good friend Raimo Huehn. It seems that this is a kind 
of T+ Albinism, but we could not proven it so far.

1. as Primary color they have a shiny white
2. they have amber eyes with purple pupils
3. most of them have Toffee-colored bellies, but it can range from purple to 
amber
4. they are randomly speckled with black on the belly and the back.
They also have a high variety of arrangement and intensity
 of yellow in our breeding-stock.

This new morph has an amazing variety of looks and will become essential in 
producing color and pattern combinations.

"Reference Toffeebelly"

F1 Female



F1 Female 



F1 Male



Detail




this purple is realy hard to catch







"Color variants"


"Neon"



posHet



"Lightning"



"VanillaCherry"



"Threesome"



...only the sky is the limit!
We are looking buzzing with excitement to the next year!

Contact: Toffeebelly@o2online.de

----------


## Louie1

Very nice!!

----------

FastDad (11-13-2008)

----------


## RoyalGuardian

That nilla cherry is HOT HOT HOT!!! I just love hogs.... Maybe I will get one for my guy so we can have one :Rolleyes2:  :ROFL:  :Rolleyes2:

----------

FastDad (11-13-2008)

----------


## JLC

Those are fabulous little cuties!!  I look forward to seeing more of that line!

----------

FastDad (11-13-2008)

----------


## Hardwikk

Man, those are hot! And this time all of them are my type!

And now for the questions: What do you mean by "T+"? When will these Hoggers become availible? And did you notice that WHSs have scales made up of more than 1 color?

----------

FastDad (11-13-2008)

----------


## ncbloods

Those hogs are amazing




> Man, those are hot! And this time all of them are my type!
> 
> And now for the questions: What do you mean by "T+"? When will these Hoggers become availible? And did you notice that WHSs have scales made up of more than 1 color?


T+ means tyrosinase-positive which is an albino that is not able to synthesize melanin, but able to synthesize tyrosinase

----------

FastDad (11-14-2008)

----------


## FastDad

> Those hogs are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> T+ means tyrosinase-positive which is an albino that is not able to synthesize melanin, but able to synthesize tyrosinase


Thanks!
I thought all night long how I can explain it in english.

But the Tyrosin positiv Albinos can also every kind of "pre-Melanin" depending from the origin gene faulty.

----------


## FastDad

> That nilla cherry is HOT HOT HOT!!! I just love hogs.... Maybe I will get one for my guy so we can have one


I send you a female right now via "telekinese"  :Wink: 




> Those are fabulous little cuties!!  I look forward to seeing more of that line!


I hope to
With this colorfull beauties I was infected by the Hog-virus   :Rolleyes2: 




> Man, those are hot! And this time all of them are my type!
> 
> And now for the questions: What do you mean by "T+"? When will these Hoggers become availible? And did you notice that WHSs have scales made up of more than 1 color?


I think we can let go some next year    :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

I like the Vanilla Cherry  :Very Happy:

----------

FastDad (11-21-2008)

----------


## STORMS

:Surprised:  HOT! HOT! HOT!  :Good Job:

----------

FastDad (11-21-2008)

----------


## FastDad

> I like the Vanilla Cherry


it seams, that we have an other one in our boxes  :Very Happy: 
But we will see after the next shed

You must see that "Neon" in person. That neon-green hurts in the eyes  :Rolleyes2: 
I swear

----------


## reptile_jones

:Bowdown:  Vanilla Cherry

----------

FastDad (11-21-2008)

----------

